# Was stellt hier den Flaschenhals da?



## Sixdrummer (23. April 2013)

Guten Abend!

mein Kumpel hat einen recht schlechten Computer und er hat mich gebeten ihm zu helfen.
Ich kenn mich zwar ganz gut, aber dummer weise stehen ihm nur 200€ zur Verfügung, die Wahl muss also schon sehr sehr gut (oder besser gesagt perfekt) sein.

Sein System:
Intel Core 2 Quad Q8300 (4 Kerne mit jeweils 2,5 Ghz)
Nvidia Geforce GTS 250
----------------------------------------------------
4 GB RAM
400W netzteil (80+)



Wenn ich das Board und die Cpu auswechsel, dann bringt das sicherlich was, allerdings sind von den 200€ dann auch nicht mehr genug übrig für eine brauchbare Graka. Was meint ihr? Soll ich ihm nur eine fette Grafikkarte kaufen und den rest so lassen?
Oder würde das:
CSL PC Aufrüstkit | Aufrüstset von CSL-Computer: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
genug bringen, damit die gts 250 Crysis 3 auf den niedrigsten einstellungen flüssig schafft?
Welche Komponente würdet ihr am ehesten auswechseln? cpu + board, nur cpu oder nur grafikkarte?!

Grüße
Six


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2013)

Da ist ganz klar die Grafikkarte der Schwachpunkt, die war ja schon damals, als die neu war, eher "Einsteigerklasse" - seitdem gab es schon die 400er und die 500er Generation von Nvidia, und nun schon seit ner Weile die 600er. Schon eine Karte von AMD für 100€ wäre viel schneller als die jetzige Karte.

Die CPU wird natürlich vor allem auf längere Sicht dann auch immer mal der Grund sein, warum ein Spiel vlt maximal auf 30-40 Bilder pro Sekunde kommt selbst wenn man eine 1000€-Grafikkarte nutzt - aber die CPu wird noch eine Weile "gut genug" sein.

Für 200€ wäre eine Nvidia GTx 660 drin oder eine AMD 7870, die von AMD wäre stärker, aber braucht etwas mehr Strom, was bei dem Netzteil wichtig sein KÖNNTE - aber ein gutes 400W-Modell packt auch die 7870 locker. Wieviele PCie-6Pin-Stecker hat das Netzteil denn? Von welcher Firma ist das Netzteil?


----------



## Sixdrummer (23. April 2013)

Ich wollte eine unvoreingenommene Meinung hören, deshalb habe ich folgendes vorhin nicht erwähnt:
Ich hab eine GTX 650 ti Boost bestellt, weil ich sehr überascht war, was die alles kann, obwohl sie nur 160 € kostet. (Außerdem ist sie sehr stromsparend)
Ich war/bin also genau deiner Meinung. Was mich dann überascht hat (und das ist auch der Grund, warum ich dieses Thema erstellt habe):
Crisys 3 läuft mit der GTX 650 selbst auf niedrigsten Einstellungen nicht flüssig.

Welches Netzteil es ist, weiß ich gerade nicht, aber gerade weil die gtx 650 nur 140W verbraucht, bin ich mir recht sicher, dass das genügt.
Da ich vorhin (bei der installation von graka) nur wenig Zeit hatte, konnte ich noch nicht nachschauen, wie andere spiele laufen, das werde ich aber noch nachholen.

Ich hab natürlich direkt den neusten Treiber runter geladen, aber das nur am Rande  

Wenn also die cpu und die graka gut genug sind, bleibt ja fast nurnoch der ram... oder?!


----------



## Herbboy (23. April 2013)

Die GTX 650 Ti boost ist jetzt auch nicht grad DER Brüller - und Crysis 3 ist halt schon sehr "hart" bei den Anforderungen. Mit ner sehr guten CPU bringt die Karte ca 35 FPS bei FullHD mit hohen Details und AA/AF aktiviert - was hast Du denn da gewählt? Ohne AA/AF sind es um die 50. Eine GTX 660 wäre da ca bei 40FPS (mit AA/AF) bzw. 60FPS (ohne AA/AF).

Wenn es bei Dir dann mit der GTX 650 Ti boost nur 30FPS sind, liegt es an der CPU. Die ist halt an sich "gut genug, damit es nicht ruckelt", aber je nach Game und Grafikeinstellung kann die dann eben dafür sorgen, dass es nicht über 30-40FPS geht. Ein zB core i5-3470 ist je nach Spiel gern mal 50-60% schneller - d.h. das würde das auch erklären: eine GTX 650 Ti boost mit Deiner CPU zB bei nur 35-40 FPS, mit nem core i5 dann aber die oben erwähnten 60FPS ohne AA/AF


----------



## Sixdrummer (24. April 2013)

Die Einstellungen sind alle auf low. kein Anti aliasing, auflösung nur ~1600x1000 (da 21 zoll monitor).

Wie gesagt ist es der Rechner eines Kumpels, deshalb hatte ich gestern auch keine Zeit mehr das Problem selber zu analysieren... ich werd heute mal nen Blick in den Taskmanager werfen, wieviel Ram ausgelastet ist (ich komm bei BF 3 schon mal an die 5,2 GB) und ob ich dem Spiel eventuell manuell alle Kerne zuweisen muss usw.

Crysis 3 läuft richtig flüssig, so lange nicht geschossen wird^^
ich hatte zuvor gelesen, dass der q8300 eigentlich ausreicht, deshalb wundert mich das ein wenig.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. April 2013)

Aber sehr lange wird auch dein Quad nicht ausreichen.
Habe selbst bis vor kurzem noch ein Q8400 im Einsatz, in Kombi mit ner GTX460.
Da mein Monitor mit ner max. Auflösung von 1280 x 1024 begrenzt ist, konnte ich dort fast alles in maximaler Stufe und etwas hochgesetztem AF und AA zufriedenstellend spielen.
Aber gerade jetzt wäre vielleicht der richtige Zeitpunkt, auf aktuelleres Board und CPU zu wechseln. Konnte beispielsweise das frische "Tomb Raider" problemlos spielen, aber besonders bei sehr weitläufigen Arealen geriet die Framerate doch spürbar unter die 30 FPS-Marke. Und wenn man Spiele ohne zuviele Qualitätseinbußen genießen möchte, kommt man um einen besseren Prozessor nicht herum.
Darum hab ich mich für ein komplettes "Hardware-Upgrade" entschieden, und bin höchst zufrieden.


----------



## Sixdrummer (24. April 2013)

und würdest du sagen, dass das im ersten Post erwähnte Upgrade-Kit genug bringt? von 4x2,5 auf 4x3,6 ghz?
Eventuell kann ich meinen Kumpel überreden noch ein bisschen mehr zu investieren... vielleicht kann er genug Geld auftreiben, um tatsächlich cpu, board und Grafikkarte zu erneuern.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. April 2013)

Sixdrummer schrieb:


> und würdest du sagen, dass das im ersten Post erwähnte Upgrade-Kit genug bringt? von 4x2,5 auf 4x3,6 ghz?
> Eventuell kann ich meinen Kumpel überreden noch ein bisschen mehr zu investieren... vielleicht kann er genug Geld auftreiben, um tatsächlich cpu, board und Grafikkarte zu erneuern.


 Es ist ja nicht allein der GHz-Unterschied, der Quad und der icore sind zwei ganz verschiedene CPU-Generationen. Der Quad hat ja schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel, und falls du die aktuelle PC Games gelesen hast, wirst du dort anhand einer sehr schönen CPU/Graka-Matrix erkennen, dass der Quad eine aktuelle Grafikkarte wie die GTX 650(ti) oder GTX 660 stark ausbremst.

Wenn dein Kollege nochmal ca. 230 - 240 Euro parat hat, kann er ein günstiges 1155-Board und beispielsweise den i5 3470 bekommen. So habe ich es gemacht, bin mit fast genau 231 Euro hingekommen. Der Vorteil ist auch, dass man später noch auf einen i7 aufrüsten kann, wenn es irgendwann mal erforderlich sein sollte.

Ist aber jetzt nur ein Vorschlag meinerseits, nichts Bindendes.


----------



## Herbboy (24. April 2013)

ALso, das Problem ist: mit nur der GTX 650 ti boost läuft es in 1680x1050 auf ca 60 FPS ohne AA/AF: auf HOHEN Details NVIDIA GeForce GTX 650 Ti Boost im Test - Crysis 3 (Seite 30) - HT4U.net   WENN die CPU gut genug ist - in dem Test wurde ein starker core i7 benutzt. Nehmen wir mal an, der core i7 bringt 50% mehr FPS, dann müsste Deine CPU trotzdem noch ca 40 FPS bringen. 

Selbst wenn der i7 100% mehr bringt, müsstest Du noch 30 FPS haben - erst Recht weil Du ja auch nicht mal hohe Details einstellst. 


Ich würd vlt mal WIndows neu installieren, evlt ist da der Wurm drin - manchmal wirkt das Wunder. Wenn das dann auch nix bringt, dann kannst du zwar die CPU aufrüsten, aber die CPU aus dem Aufrüstkit ist auch wiederum nicht grad dolle, da ist ein i5-3450 für 160€ schon 30-60% schneller je nach Game.


----------



## TMADeviant (24. April 2013)

wie kann ich den beitrag löschen ?


----------



## Sixdrummer (26. April 2013)

mein Kumpel hat sich jetzt dazu entschieden noch 3 Monate zu warten, und sich dann ein komplett neues System zu kaufen.


----------

